# Helps in music promotion



## Oliviawills (Jul 29, 2014)

Hi, I am new user here. Recently i have launched a SoundCloud service provider website.


----------



## Tatu (Jul 29, 2014)

_Based solely on the name of your service linked to your signature_

How much for 1000 likes?

Oh, I won't be buying any. And you will be crushed here. And you deserve it. (All this, if you indeed just sell fake likes).


----------



## KEnK (Jul 29, 2014)

Tatu @ Tue Jul 29 said:


> _Based solely on the name of your service linked to your signature_
> 
> How much for 1000 likes?
> 
> Oh, I won't be buying any. And you will be crushed here. And you deserve it. (All this, if you indeed just sell fake likes).


 :?: 
It says right on the front page $28 for 1000 likes.
I fail to see any reason for your moral aversion.

Advertising has always been a part of business.

Is there something sacred about "likes"?
WTF??!

Personally I don't bother w/ social media,
so maybe this is in fact a Sacred Cow,
but you're response seems totally absurd to me and unwarranted.

my 2¢

k


----------



## Daryl (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't care either. Anyone who is stupid enough either to pay for or take any notice of "likes" deserves to bee fooled, IMO.

D


----------



## jleckie (Jul 29, 2014)

Its a little bit of false adverisement though is it not? Is anyone REALLY listening to the tracks?

"Soundcloud Benefits 

You can make it known to individuals that before actually clicking on one of your tunes to hear it out, others have recently listened to it and enjoyed it as well. This is good as it can give your potential audience something to anticipate before they actually begin listening to the music."


----------

